# ACL Milk cleaning



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 13, 2012)

A few days ago I dug a local ACL milk. As I cleaned the dirt out the label came right out. the cleaning method I used was a bottle brush with cold running water. How do I get the dirt out of one of these milks without destroying the label?

 Thanks!


----------



## JarDoctor (Aug 29, 2012)

Was it an ACL or an actual label?  It is an ACL the paint is on the outside so cleaning the inside has no affect on the ACL.  And using just soap and water should not damage the paint either as long as you don't use a scrubber over the painted area.
 Good luck.


----------

